

HN: Anyone looking for a technical co-founder? - jdefr89

I am interested in finding a co-founder to chase my endeavors with. Specifically I am looking for someone who is highly technical, and has a deep understanding of low-level computing (Can code in C, knows x86 Asm, so on and so forth).<p>I am aiming to build creative products that solve difficult, more low-level problems associated with computers. I am not so much interested in doing gimmicky web startups (although if a great idea is out there I will dive into a web solution as well)<p>Obviously I am looking for a naturally motivated person, someone who loves to hack, innovate, brain-storm, and have fun with new ideas. Also someone with persistence and patience.<p>If anyone out there has these qualities and is looking to partner up with myself, who has very similar attributes to the ones described above, please feel free to shoot me an e-mail to talk!<p>jdefr89@gmail.com<p>Thanks!
======
RiderOfGiraffes
This comes across as "I have a really cool idea, and all I need is a low-level
technical wizard to implement it"

OK, at the end you say "... myself, who has very similar attributes to the
ones described above, ..." but even so, it doesn't give a good impression.

I don't know if you'd call me highly technical, and I certainly don't have the
time to chase anything new, especially with someone I don't know, doning
something they haven't described, using technology unspecified, but what
you've written doesn't inspire me to contact you at all.

Quite the opposite.

Since you claim to be similar to the person you speak, would your submission
have attracted you? If you're highly motivated with ideas of your own,
wouldn't you have read that and thought - "No, too busy"?

~~~
jdefr89
Maybe, because I don't see many technical founders out there. Working with all
technical people I feel is far more productive.

